

Why Almost Nobody Wants to Pay for the 'Netflix of Magazines' - dthal
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2015-01-19/why-almost-nobody-wants-to-pay-for-the-netflix-of-magazines-

======
chrisjack
Is it normal I get a article not found ?

------
VikingCoder
My expected enjoyment per time invested in a magazine is just too low. Even if
you gave me a magazine for FREE.

I enjoy fictional and non-fictional movies and television more. I enjoy video
games more, too. And reading books. They're just all better uses of my time.

